
The first Libra (a.k.a. Facebook) blockchain explorer available (experimental) - _diskin_
https://browser.libra.firstdag.com/
======
gdgdgd
ugh - the interface looks like 1994 web but it's nice to actually see TXs
online I'd like to see more features developed soon...

~~~
_diskin_
yeah I might add more features in the future

